# ***



## tryguy2011 (Feb 20, 2011)

Northern lights is the strain. I vegged for 4 weeks, flipped to 12/12 got 3 females, 5 weeks later my harvest window opened. I have 60% cloudy trichomes at 5 weeks. There isnt a whole lot of size to the plants and I have some yellowing leaves and deficiencies. I am perplexed that these plants are trying to finish early. It appears that one of my tops seems to look over mature. the calyxes are caved in at the top. there are many cloudy trichs, but there is no real size to the buds.


----------



## v35b (Feb 20, 2011)

ostpicsworthless:


----------



## Locked (Feb 20, 2011)

What is your question bro? Pics wld sure help though.


----------



## Jericho (Feb 20, 2011)

***


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 20, 2011)

:stoned:


----------



## LEFTHAND (Feb 20, 2011)

*hmmmmm well bud i would have to say pics would def help out the situation on helping... but from the info you have giving  id say all is well...
your 5wks into flower the last 3-4 wks here you will notice a heck of a difference in size...
last few weeks is usually when the nugs put the weight on..
as for your trichs  how much AMBER do you see..
you could very well be reading them wrong...
if you have no amber or 1-2 trichs amber  then your well off to a great harvest bro...

try and post some pics up...
LH*


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 20, 2011)

How are you checking the trichs?  With only a 4 week veg, I suspect that the plants were not even sexually mature and then only 5 weeks into 12/12, I have a very very hard time believing that they could be anywhere close to harvest.  I would suspect that you have at least 3 weeks.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 20, 2011)

Pump thm babbies up my friend:lama:


----------



## tryguy2011 (Feb 20, 2011)

Ive been smoking on 2 that i pulled admittedly a little early. They were 5 weeks in flower. THG you are right about them not being sexually mature. I have a height restriction. I am at least letting them go until i see some ambers this time.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 21, 2011)

If you have height restrictions, you should really check out doing scrog or LST.  I did a great scrog grow in a space about 2 x 2 x 4.


----------

